# 7 weeks old now..



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

the first pic.. on the left is daisy.. the one with the leg problem..

































its so hard getting a pic of them all.. either off playing somewhere or sleeping.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're so pretty - real chocolate box kittens :001_wub: Sending them all a big snuggle and an extra one for darling little Daisy


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They are so cute, are they all reserved?


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Always been a fan of ragdolls, they're beyond cute <3


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> They are so cute, are they all reserved?


im not 100% but i think there is 1 left..

yes there is a red girl left, one soneone reserved then cancelled


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

stunning, absolute beauties,
michelle x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwww there stunning, ive always loved rag dolls i may have to come and steal her


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Beauties! Do you remember when they used to actually put pictures like this on huge boxes of chocs?! Those were the days!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: simply gorgeous!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

very pretty kittens i do rather like blue and seals love traditional colours


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

blues and seals were the first to go


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_great pics, they are really gorgeous, cute and fluffy and cuddly.,,,_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I can understand that the blues and seals go first as the red doesn't really start to come out until later on. I just noticed how red Tilly is getting, she seems to be more red than blue, lol.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

all reserved now..


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:w00t: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------

